# Black Widows For Sale



## JacenBeers (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes I have tons of these beautiful critters available to me because I live in a desert region of Canada. I have enough of my own to sate my needs so I wondered if anybody in Canada would be interested in buying one or two widows if they live in areas that dont have them.  THey wont be costly at all. Mainly shipping.  

Also, to any of you experts out there. How do I package one of these to ship?


----------



## Al Muoio (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi, I would love to get one of your Black Widows. I live in Pennsylvania and they are pretty scarce here. Let me know details.
Blessings, Al

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 27, 2002)

JacenBeers,

Kind of late reply,

Put them in a pill vial or something of similar size with crumpled paper towel at each end leaving very little space for spider...be careful not to crush it of course. Tightly pack vial in center of box filled with crumpled newspaper so it can't move if dropped.  

Oh yeah..put a few small holes in vial top.  Should be ok and arrive safetly this way...use heat pak if it gets too cold.

John
];')


----------



## JacenBeers (Sep 27, 2002)

I guess you would basically cover shipping and then tell me how much you would be willing to pay for one and then send me the money in a mail order and I could send one priority or something.


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 27, 2002)

Sorry Jacen,

I didn't mean to be ambiguous ...I was just replying to the question about shipping.  I have plenty of widows here in Colorado ;-)  

John
];')


----------



## JacenBeers (Sep 29, 2002)

Actually I was referring to the post by Al Muoio


----------



## Exodus (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's illegal to SELL black widows.


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 5, 2002)

It depends on the state you live in.  

John
];')


----------



## JacenBeers (Oct 9, 2002)

I have never heard of this law. I know in Canada it isnt illegal.


----------



## Charlie (Oct 9, 2002)

*Illegal?*

I tried to have a cane spider shipped from HA. I found out that in order to ship any animal or insect you have to jump through about a million hoops.

You can call the FDA (Yes the FDA) or the department of fish and game or wildlife. In the US. You would also need to contact your state for more info. Not sure about the Canadian laws.

Or you could just say screw all of them and ship it anyway. I wont tell anybody...  


-Charlie


----------



## gravelord88 (Jun 22, 2006)

i would also like to order a black widow, or maybe a couple from you depending on prices. please contact me via personal message or email.


----------



## buthus (Jun 22, 2006)

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> Yes I have tons of these beautiful critters available to me because I live in a desert region of Canada. I have enough of my own to sate my needs so I wondered if anybody in Canada would be interested in buying one or two widows if they live in areas that dont have them.  THey wont be costly at all. Mainly shipping.
> 
> Also, to any of you experts out there. How do I package one of these to ship?


I am assuming they hesperus?


----------



## Mister Internet (Jun 23, 2006)

People, the dates are printed in each post for a reason.


----------

